# Kein Euro Symbol in KDE

## andreasw

hallo,

hab mir das lokalisierungs tut durchgelesen und alle Anweisungen befolgt, doch ich krieg keine Euro Zeichen hin unter KDE (in der Konsole gehts) ich krieg stattdessen das hier: ?

locale liefert folgendes (falls das was hilft):

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

ich hoffe, es weiß jemand Rat

danke schon mal im Voraus

mfg Andy

----------

## Beforegod

Bitte die Suchen Funktion verwenden..

Der Link zur Lokalisierung findest du hier:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/guide-localization-de.html

----------

## andreasw

genau das tutorial hab ich ja befolgt.

----------

## andreasw

andreasw@andyskiste andreasw $ cat /etc/profile

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.12 2002/05/12 21:48:18 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

  source /etc/profile.env

fi

#077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

export EDITOR="/usr/bin/nano"

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]; then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

andreasw@andyskiste andreasw $ cat /etc/rc.conf

# Copyright 1999-2001 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# Author: Daniel Robbins <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.10 2002/04/28 08:18:00 azarah Exp $

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set protocols to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER=xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE: this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession exists

#       for the particular program run ( ~/.xinitrc for startx, ... ).

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# KDE - will start startkde

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION=kde-3.0.2

#XSESSION=fluxbox

XF86Config-4 (in Auszügen)

(...)

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(...)

mfg

Andy

----------

## Beforegod

tschuldige..

habs nur kurz überflogen.

Ok..

geh mal ins Kontrollzentrum ->System->Schriften

dort auf Einstellungen und X und dann wenns noch nicht erledigt ist die Schriften auf iso8859-15 setzen

----------

## andreasw

Ah gut es geht jetzt, aber kann es sein, dass das Euro Symbol nur mit bestimmten Schriften geht?

Weil hier im Konqueror gehts immernoch nicht.

----------

## andreasw

Ich hab jetzt die ttf fonts von meiner win Installation in den truetype font Ordner kopiert und jetzt klappts auch mit dem ?, vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## ceus79

 *Quote:*   

> geh mal ins Kontrollzentrum ->System->Schriften
> 
> dort auf Einstellungen und X und dann wenns noch nicht erledigt ist die Schriften auf iso8859-15 setzen

 

Hi, ich hab dasselbe Problem: Vielleicht bin ich ja blind, aber unter Schriften find ich nix mit Einstellungen, hat sich das vielleicht mit KDE 3.2 geändert?

----------

## flokno

ich hab als root:

```
cat /etc/env.d/02lang

LC_CTYPE="de_AT@euro"
```

 erstellt, env-update und ab sofort in der konsole äöüß(=euro, aeh, oeh, ueh, eszet) ohne probs...

sollte auch mit de_DE@euro gehen...

----------

